# South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Fri Oct 10, 2008 USDA-SD Ag Market News

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB field or stack.

Compared to last week Alfalfa and grass hay steady to
weak. Buyer inquiry good. Grinding quality hay and Alfalfa
pellets steady. Bedding steady.

Alfalfa:
Large Squares:
Supreme RFV > 185+ xx
Premium RFV > 170-185, loads 165.00-170.00
Good RFV > 150, loads 110.00-130.00
Fair RFV > 130, xx
Grinding Quality 90.00-95.00

Large Rounds:
Premium xx
Good xx
Fair load 135.00
Grinding Quality 90.00-95.00

Mixed Alfalfa/grass:
Large Squares:
Good xx
Grass:
Large Squares:
Premium xx
Good few loads 90.00-100.00
Fair xx
Large Rounds:
Good 85.00-90.00

Straw:
Large Squares: 70.00 delivered
Large Rounds: 65.00, delivered 70.00

Pellets:
Sun-cured Alfalfa: 17 pct 190.00
15 pct 178.00

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 hr markets 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_LS311


----------

